# Mullet with spanish sauce



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

3 pounds mullet (or snapper),Salt and pepper, flour, 3 tbsp butter, 3 tbsp EVOO (Extra Virgin Olive Oil), 1/4 cup chopped onion, 2 cups chopped celery, 1/4 chopped green pepper, 3 cups canned tomatoes, 1 tbsp werstsehire sauce, 1 tbsp ketchup, 1/2 tsp chili powder, juice of half a lemon,1 bay leaf, a clove minced garlic, 1 tbsp salt, 2 tsp sugar, 1/2 tbsp cayanne pepper.

Mix flour, salt and pepper and coat fish fillets. Melt butter in skillet add EVOO over low heat cook onion, celery and green pepper for 15 minutes. Add all remaining ingredients and simmer until celery is tender. Lay floured fillets inlightly oiled (I use PAM) 13x9cake pan Pour sauce over fillets and bake at 350 for 45 minutes. Serve with rice.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

EVOO you been watching Rachel Ray??? 

Recipe sounds good I will have to try that one myself!! Awesome!!


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea, I think shes cute.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

You should check out her sexy kitchen and bathroom pics online shes covered in suds and thats it.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Now thats how a Chef should look

MMM MMM GOOD!!!!!


----------

